# Party Prizes



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

We plan on giving "Best costume" trophies this year. Probably a best, funniest, sexiest, and scariest. I want to give something to the winner of each category, maybe some random gift basket/cauldron thing. I have no idea what to fill it with. What have you done in the past for prizes? What has worked the best?


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

In the past, I have given away scary movies as prizes.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Little samples of lotions etc from bath and body works, candles, special blend of apple pie, the insulated cups with lids and straws, check out the halloween candy and add to a basket. travel size samples, the super large ziploc storage bags for paking and travel/ the dollar tree has alot of neat stuff to add to baskets.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

last year, we did a "bigger" prize for overall BEST Costume: We gave a $25 gift card that covered 4 different local "chain" restaurants. For the winner of the "coin" game, we gave a $15 gas card. For smaller prizes that were part of Tempt Your Fate, we did things like assorted "nips" (liqueurs), candy bars (mostly the higher end ones like Lindt or Ghirardelli bars), votive holder with Fall-scented candles, etc. As far as trophies go, I bought some little plastic ones from Oriental Trading Company and made stickers to put on them. This year, I'd like to get more elaborate and make some nicer ones though. Prizes will probably be similar to last years - people seemed to appreciate them.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

We always give out gift certificates for best costumes. This year we gave out door prizes. I went to the dollar store and got those little plastic black cauldrons they always have and filled them with a 5 dollar horror movie, a ovenmit, a Halloween candle, some Halloween soap, a cool Halloween pen. They turned out really nice.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

there is a thread about this somewhere--but I can't find it. I like to give out movie passes, gift cards, and lottery tickets. I have given Halloween themed items but the other things I mentioned seem to be the most appreciated. Lottery tickets can be bought for as low as a dollar, there are more expensive ones, or you can give them a bunch of them. Guests seem to like the element of chance. One of my guests won $40. once, which turned out to be a pretty nice prize.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Great ideas guys. I was a bit worried about giving a guy bubble bath or scented candles, but really wanted to include them. I suppose pairing it with a gift card and scary movie would balance it for anyone.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Last year I gave out, Halloween Place mats, candles, Halloween salt and pepper shakers, scary movie bowls and cups, Halloween lights and cupcakes.

This coming year, I have some paper place mats, lights, home made Halloween soaps, Halloween candles, salt and pepper shakers, Halloween tea container, cupcakes, and/or coffin brownies. We do not have contests, I pass out numbered poker chips and just have a drawing. I am thinking of making a Halloween quilt to have a drawing among those people who are willing to carve a pumpkin for my pumpkin patch.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

We always give out movies, usually big lots will have scary ones for dirt cheap like 3 buckssss, I do halloween coozies halloween beer hand warmers all sorts  but i'm thinking of doing trophies maybe...But the guest seemed to like the halloween totes w/ goodies in em! I know other people do lotto tickets small gift card


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I am definitely at a loss as to what to give out for prizes. I want the prizes to go along with the theme, which is Victorian(more toward the steampunk end of the spectrum) Haunted Mansion. I think movies that are in keeping with the theme would be great smaller prizes, but I wanted to give out something else that is very unique and unisex, so no bath stuff or candy, etc. Any ideas? We will be having at least 3 larger prizes for winner of Tempt Your Fate, and best costumes. Any ideas?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

If you are looking for "haunted mansion" prizes, How about making a skull candleabra or some headstones to give out as gifts.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There's a independent candy story in my city that does custom Halloween stuff (Candylicious and The Chocolate Bar if anyone is in Houston!) and I go get gourmet white/dark chocolate ghosts and skulls. I also pick up cheap but still good DVDs when we find them (Barnes & Noble has good classic horror/suspense on sale sometimes for $5-7, and there is always Big Lots). I also LOVE DarkCandles.com - we got the Halloween 4-pack last year for our door prize winner, and I ordered the Vampire, Graveyard and Debauchery sets for myself and I keep forgetting to go get MORE! (these are more aromatic and unique than Yankee Candle stuff...  ) 

We've also gotten Hallowine (it's a hard cider in a bright orange bottle sold around October) from the liquor store, lots of cool little trinkets like fortune telling sticks and other stuff that looks nifty and of course, we've done gift cards!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

A lot of that stuff sounds great, but alas, we are stationed overseas in Turkiye right now, so if i can't order it online, then I mostly have to do with out it. Our BX is really limited. I could probably procure the DVD's, since they normally have lots on sale, and maybe the candles, although lots of wax companies won't ship here because stuff melts in transit. It's kind of hot, here, lol. I am going to check out that website, though. And I just got the idea to get really nice hardcover copies of classic horror novels, and give those out as prizes.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

For our prize baskets (first and second for costume and the trivia game) we do slight variations on the same type of thing. For the prizes, there's a horror DVD (two for first place), some candy like a ghost marshmallow pop or something of that line, some kind of novelty like a towel, stubby holder, soaps or something that isn't very gender specific. In the first prize baskets, we usually put in a few lottery scratchies too. For the costume prizes, we usually put a few more things in to try and encourage our guests to wear better costumes next year. Since Halloween isn't huge yet here, we only go with things we have easy access to, I suggest DVD's if your budget allows since they are common. Also, I've got some of the Wilton Halloween chocolate molds from eBay and given them out as prizes (usually for Tempt of Fate but could be for anything) and they always impress. Here is an example of a gift basket we did awhile ago...








As for the the Victorian theme- have Poe books? I like the idea of some type of candelabra too


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, Rosella! Cool prize basket! 
I usually give out Starbucks cards for my costume contest prizes and scratch tickets for any games we decide to play. I stick them in Halloween themed party bags with a bunch of candy. My guests are pretty happy when they win!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Scaredy - our guests seem to enjoy them  Only condition being that we get a cut of the lotto prize money should they win the jackpot haha.


----------

